# looking for an amazing betta photo



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I am looking for an amazing betta photo that I can turn into a tattoo on the top of my foot. I was going to do a Koi but I think I'd like a betta instead. I LUV the plakats but I think I'm going with a long fin for the tat. Needs to be a flaring male...of course.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> I am looking for an amazing betta photo that I can turn into a tattoo on the top of my foot. I was going to do a Koi but I think I'd like a betta instead. I LUV the plakats but I think I'm going with a long fin for the tat. Needs to be a flaring male...of course.


There are a couple people on this forum who draw pics of bettas...I would check with them and get a good drawing of one, that way you can have it exactly how you want it to look! It would be easier for the tattoo artist also!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a tat of my arrowana across my back, I was going to get a betta tattoo but I couldn't fine one before I got my arrowana done till I found this...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow Junglist....amazing tat!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh thats not my tat (i wish) but I already have my arrowana fish across my back I found that pic after I got my arrowana tattoo

Here is mine.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Junglist said:


> I have a tat of my arrowana across my back, I was going to get a betta tattoo but I couldn't fine one before I got my arrowana done till I found this...


Omg I would love that on a T-shirt all glittered up!!!! Dam that would be amazing;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Ilike I was actually in the process of doing both my fishy's into Airbrush style on a t-shirt, but it's pricey.. but eventually I will.. Would love to be able to do a tat~ too!!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This would be so cool!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool!!!That is yours PInk?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nah. I found it on google. I'm afraid of needles, so no tattoos for me! ^_^'


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I want a betta tattoo too! I was talking about this like a month ago to my boyfriend lol!!! Let's all do it!! Woo Hoo Ink.


----------

